# R32 GTR & Insurance Q's



## hazee (Jan 18, 2011)

Newbie here, currently selling up my GT4 ST205 and all my parts as im looking for change.
Always loved the R32, mainly due to the old touring car era - (i also attempt to race a slow mk3 supra in CSCC with my father & brother)

> Looking into buying a R32 GTR in about 3 - 4 months and wondered if there is any major issues that i should look out for, is there any buyers guide on the forum. Ive seen Nap's nice R32 for sale @ 7k - shame im not buying now.

>insurance - ill be 26 and have a clean license wit 3-4 no claims, now a quote for a R32 GTR is £1100, whereas a GT4 is £500, a UK TT mk4 Supra is £600 and Import TT supra is £800.
Is this an issue that all owners find? As it the only thing putting me off at the moment.

cheers 
Rich


----------

